# Fehler bei Math.signum(.)



## Guest (13. Mrz 2007)

Zeile in der der Fehler auftritt:


```
int count = 0;
double richtung = Math.signum(count-100);
```

Fehlerbeschreibung:

cannot resolve symbol
symbol  : method signum (int)
location: class java.lang.Math
  double richtung = Math.signum(count-100);

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen![/code]


----------



## Lim_Dul (13. Mrz 2007)

signum gibt es erst ab Java 5


----------



## Gast (13. Mrz 2007)

aso, danke für die info!


----------

